# Army Painting Challenge 2012 - December entries



## humakt

Don to the last few die hard contestants. Here are the entries for December. I will post th enumber of entries everybody has made late this weekend.

Deux 









imm0rtal reaper 









KjellThorngaard 









Moriouce 









Taggerung 









Turnip86 









Zero Effect


----------



## Barnster

Shame thread series never really recovered after the attack of the Russians (Hackers). Great that still group of die-hards chugging through. and Thanks to Humakt for overlooking the series

My Rylannor is missing from the line up (Unpainted P1 and painted P2 of the original thread) 








[/url]


----------



## Turnip86

Wow, cheers for uploading all the previous months entries humakd. Really awesome to see everyone's progress, I'd forgotten most entries including some of my own so it's great to see them all compiled 

It's a shame the hack-induced downtime killed off so many people's motivation but also good to see that quite a few survived!


----------

